
Show HN: Tellybox – Simple, energy efficient kiosk display for your businesses - adambutler
http://tellybox.me
======
mgberlin
I can't really tell what this is, and when I click the tell me more, it only
asks me to login. I _think_ it's just a raspberry pi, but maybe it includes
some sort of display? Is it internet connected? Is there an app for it that I
can update the display? If yes to these questions, I really like the idea.

~~~
adambutler
Need to work on explaining this better on the landing page but wanted to get
something out to people as soon as possible.

Basically it's a hosted slides service designed for kiosk screens. I provide
the platform and a simple image for the Raspberry Pi so for a very low cost
for the hardware (which you buy yourself) you can run slides on a screen.

It's aimed for places like galleries, independent cinemas, cafes and small
businesses who want to put up advertising or show times onto a screen without
needing to contract out specialists.

You build slideshows and assign them to screens which you can remotely push
updates to.

Edit: Just for a bit of context this project has only had about 10 hours of my
time from idea to it's current state so it's still in very early days.

------
throwaway21816
How about some information about the display? Why is your widget better than
any other widget? How about a contact us? How about a way to scoop up emails
to contact customers when youre ready to launch? How about efficiency info?
How about ease of use info?

This site feels 100% complete graphically and 20% complete functionally

~~~
adambutler
> How about some information about the display?

The product here is the web application. Not the display.

> Why is your widget better than any other widget?

I'm not sure what you mean by widget.

> How about a contact us?

I'm just doing a soft-launch right now and not prepared to handle support.

> How about a way to scoop up emails to contact customers when youre ready to
> launch?

It's already launched?! Just hit the get started button on the landing page.

> How about efficiency info?

Valid point. Heres a link if your looking for the information right away ->
[http://raspi.tv/2015/raspberry-pi2-power-and-performance-
mea...](http://raspi.tv/2015/raspberry-pi2-power-and-performance-measurement)

> How about ease of use info?

There is a bit more inside the system but I agree that I'm lacking in this
available pre-signup.

> This site feels 100% complete graphically and 20% complete functionally.

Check out the inside of the system... It works. It's only had about 10hrs of
development from idea to today so I hope to improve things over the coming
days.

------
brudgers
Are there specifications for the hardware?

~~~
adambutler
Currently only the Raspberry Pi 3 is supported. I'll look at adding support
for other devices over the coming days.

~~~
brudgers
I was wondering about the kiosk itself.

~~~
adambutler
I'm not sure I understand your question in that case. I do mean the kiosk
itself.

You might have multiple Raspberry Pis (one for each screen) and then they just
connect to tellybox.me to provide them with their slides.

Changes can be pushed to the screen by editing the slides on tellybox.me and
hitting the refresh button on the devices page.

~~~
brudgers
I think I understand, now that the customer already needs to have kiosk
hardware like screens, an enclosure, etc. and the product is software only.
Right?

~~~
adambutler
That's right. If you've got a TV and a Raspberry Pi your ready to go :)

